# Lenkkopflager Uncle Jimbo 2009 - Welche Größe?



## -MIK- (24. Januar 2012)

Hi zusammen,

an meinem 2009er Jimbo ist das untere Lenkkopflager komplett um. Nun hab ich am WE mal die Gabel ausgebaut und wollte die Lagergrößen ablesen, leider sind die mittlerweile so eingelaufen, dass die Größen nicht mehr lesbar waren.

Daher meine Frage @RoseBikeTech, welche Lagergrößen muss ich bestellen? Ich bräuchte die Lagergrößen, da ich spezielle SKF Lager bestellen möchte.

Danke und Gruß,
MIK


----------



## GeorgeP (24. Januar 2012)

Mik , nimm die schieblehre außen, innendurchmesser und die dicke messen.
Dann wirst du bei SKF fündig 

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (24. Januar 2012)

Gibt da ja noch ein paar Parameter mehr: Breite und Art, des Lager hat auf der einen Seite eine plane Fläche und auf der anderen eine gewölbte. Bin leider zu lange aus dem Thema raus, um da direkt das richtige Lager zu treffen...


----------



## rene_gade81 (24. Januar 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Gibt da ja noch ein paar Parameter mehr: Breite und Art, des Lager hat auf der einen Seite eine plane Fläche und auf der anderen eine gewölbte. Bin leider zu lange aus dem Thema raus, um da direkt das richtige Lager zu treffen...




Kannst du mal n bild von dem lager posten ?!


----------



## -MIK- (24. Januar 2012)

Geht grad nicht, ist wieder eingebaut...


----------



## -MIK- (25. Januar 2012)

Hi again, hab da ein Foto gefunden:







Hab bei Rose angerufen, leider wissen die Jungs die Lagernummern auch nicht. Anfrage bei FSA läuft, wenn das auch nix bringt muss ich wohl doch messen.... Bin auf jeden Fall nicht bereit, 77,- Euro für einen komplett neuen Steuerkopf zu zahlen, wenn nur die Industrielager (!!) kaputt sind.


----------



## GeorgeP (25. Januar 2012)

FSA Steuerlager hier wirst du fündig. Zumindest was die massangaben der lager angeht.


----------



## -MIK- (25. Januar 2012)

Äh jap, die Seite habsch scho gefunden, nur schad das da der Steuersatz nicht drin ist. 

Hab mittlerweile eine Zeichnung von FSA erhalten wo die Lagernummer drin steht, inkl. Maße. Leider gibt es bei meinem Stammdealer weder dieses Lager mit dieser Bezeichnung, noch mit dieser Bemaßung.  Nächste Anfrage gestellt.


----------



## Eksduro (26. Januar 2012)

wenn du mir über FB für montag zusagst können wir bei mir gucken


vielleicht is da noch ne bezeichnung zu erkennen


----------



## -MIK- (26. Januar 2012)

Ah jouh, dachte das wär schon dingfest.  Montag geht kla.


----------



## Eksduro (26. Januar 2012)

jefällt mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (26. Januar 2012)

So, wolle alle mal lache? Hab Antwort von meinem Kugellagerdealer bekommen, ist ein absolutes Sonderlager, welches sogar einen Kundenschutz hat. Heißt auf Deutsch: Das Teil kann man nur original von FSA kaufen. Hip Hip...

Amazon sei Dank, 2 x 13 Euro ohne Versand und ich hoffe nächste Woche sind die Dinger da.

Ist doch zum Kotzen.


----------



## herkulars (27. Januar 2012)

Ja haste gedenkt FSA liest hier nicht mit? Die kennen Dich schon und haben nur drauf gewartet. Die sitzen jetzt alle hinter ihrem Schreibtisch und freuen sich: "Ausgezeichnet!"


----------



## -MIK- (27. Januar 2012)

Hrhrhr.... Aber mal Spaß bei Seite, wenn ich irgendwo als Feature "Industrielager" lese, dann freue ich mich, weil ich dann Alternativen zum Original hab.... Habsch zumindest gedenkt...


----------



## herkulars (27. Januar 2012)

(Bike-)Industrielager trifft es wohl eher.


----------

